# Prime Day Rachio



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Heads up to anyone looking for a controller: Prime Day deal, Rachio 2 16 Zone for $150 right now.

https://www.amazon.com/Rachio-Sprinkler-Controller-Generation-Amazon/dp/B019885NZG/ref=gbph_tit_m-5_c234_f607efc9?smid=A1KWJVS57NX03I&pf_rd_p=de8de7a2-90f6-40fa-a5e1-a4b922f1c234&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=13887280011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=2TJDNK3NPB9B82H2CWFQ


----------

